# Mezcal in Oaxaca



## redman2 (Sep 25, 2011)

Is there someone in the Oaxaca area that speaks English and Spanish that has knowledge of the Mezcal business, that is to say someone that really knows Mezcal. I will be in Oaxaca at the end of October. I'm new here, this is my first question. Thanks.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm not a mezcal aficionado but often travel with one to Oaxaca. He finds, and samples, many single grower mezcals to try in and around Oaxaca City.
If I had a question about Oaxaca, I would probably go to Alvin Starkman. I believe that he sometimes posts to this forum.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

redman2 said:


> Is there someone in the Oaxaca area that speaks English and Spanish that has knowledge of the Mezcal business, that is to say someone that really knows Mezcal. I will be in Oaxaca at the end of October. I'm new here, this is my first question. Thanks.


Google San Felipe RV Park Oaxaca. American who owns it has a Mezcal brewery too. I've been following a couple traveling throughout Latin America with their son in a VW camper. Their website is called Bodeswell. They stopped at that RV park and owner sold them some of his premium stock, poured directly into their container from a large barrel. I don't know if he's willing to point you toward other sellers though. I seem to recall the Moon Handbook has some recommendations too.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

As I said, I'm not a mezcal aficionado but do attend tastings with one. Even my unsophisticated taste capability can find a huge difference among mezcals similar to tequila.
Recently, there is significant focus on single field mezcal and especially those from higher altitudes. You can basically find mezcal almost everywhere.
I'd find an expert if you are truly serious.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

conklinwh said:


> As I said, I'm not a mezcal aficionado but do attend tastings with one. Even my unsophisticated taste capability can find a huge difference among mezcals similar to tequila.
> Recently, there is significant focus on single field mezcal and especially those from higher altitudes. You can basically find mezcal almost everywhere.
> I'd find an expert if you are truly serious.



Isn't mezcal basically tequila that isn't produced in the Tequila area? Sort of like you can't call sparkling wine champaign unless it's produced in the Champaign region of France.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Actually no. 1st the plant is different although in the same family. 2nd the "cooking" process is very different which imparts a muskier flavor.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

vantexan said:


> Isn't mezcal basically tequila that isn't produced in the Tequila area? Sort of like you can't call sparkling wine champaign unless it's produced in the Champaign region of France.


I believe that the agave plant used in mezcal is of a different species, just like champaign produced in California tastes differently than champaign from Champaign. Close, but no cigar.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

conklinwh said:


> Actually no. 1st the plant is different although in the same family. 2nd the "cooking" process is very different which imparts a muskier flavor.


Thanks, I knew both came from an agave plant, was wondering what the difference was. I've read there are hundreds of licensed distilleries in Oaxaca State, appears to be a major production center.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> I believe that the agave plant used in mezcal is of a different species, just like champaign produced in California tastes differently than champaign from Champaign. Close, but no cigar.


I'm not much of a drinker but I've read a bit about Oaxaca, where I plan to retire. Appears I'll have to enjoy a swig now and then, should be an interesting learning experience.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I thought from the maguey plant which is relative to the agave and that process is quite different.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

vantexan said:


> Isn't mezcal basically tequila that isn't produced in the Tequila area? Sort of like you can't call sparkling wine champaign unless it's produced in the Champaign region of France.


Champagne is a sparkling wine made from grapes grown in the Champagne Region of France. Champaign/Urbana is an urban zone in Illinois in which the University of Illinois is located. Nobody who has as of yet responded to you on the question of just what mezcal is has any idea of what they are talking about but that´s OK since the question you have posed presupposes that you are inclined to drink the aforementioned rotgut someone calls "mezcal" and will pour into the "mezcal" tank in your RV. 

Nothing personal but please don´t come here looking for information on where to find either fine mezcal or fine tequila. That´s like looking for good wine in a jug of Carlo Rossi you bought in a 7/11 in Skokie and left in your pickup in the blazing Texas sun for three days.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Hound Dog said:


> Champagne is a sparkling wine made from grapes grown in the Champagne Region of France. Champaign/Urbana is an urban zone in Illinois in which the University of Illinois is located. Nobody who has as of yet responded to you on the question of just what mezcal is has any idea of what they are talking about but that´s OK since the question you have posed presupposes that you are inclined to drink the aforementioned rotgut someone calls "mezcal" and will pour into the "mezcal" tank in your RV.
> 
> Nothing personal but please don´t come here looking for information on where to find either fine mezcal or fine tequila. That´s like looking for good wine in a jug of Carlo Rossi you bought in a 7/11 in Skokie and left in your pickup in the blazing Texas sun for three days.



Well that settles that. Harrumph, harrumph.


----------



## Mexicodrifter (Sep 11, 2011)

When you visit Oaxaca, you will see alongside every road, maguey plants. Nearly every grower will have a stand or puesta somewhere along the road for your plesure.
In Oaxaca city there will be a number of tasting houses located near the central plaza. 
If I were inerested in Mexcal, I would head to Oaxaca city and go tastesing. Your tongue will tell you what you like and don´t like. There is every kind of Mescal available-from pine and cedar to peach and cocoa. The choices are almost endless.
Just have fun and drink your adventure.


----------



## redman2 (Sep 25, 2011)

*Poor old Hound dog.............*



Hound Dog said:


> Champagne is a sparkling wine made from grapes grown in the Champagne Region of France. Champaign/Urbana is an urban zone in Illinois in which the University of Illinois is located. Nobody who has as of yet responded to you on the question of just what mezcal is has any idea of what they are talking about but that´s OK since the question you have posed presupposes that you are inclined to drink the aforementioned rotgut someone calls "mezcal" and will pour into the "mezcal" tank in your RV.
> 
> Nothing personal but please don´t come here looking for information on where to find either fine mezcal or fine tequila. That´s like looking for good wine in a jug of Carlo Rossi you bought in a 7/11 in Skokie and left in your pickup in the blazing Texas sun for three days.


Most of your reply sounds like you have been drinking a little too much of something and yes I will continue to look for information where ever I wish or do you own this thread? - I mean my thread. Go to sleep now and try to have happy dreams.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Hopefully what didn't come through in Dogs earlier post is the dreaded wine snob.
I have some very good friends that are into mezcal and tequila about as much as others are into single malt scotches. Not really my thing but I can really taste the difference of sipping "good" mezcals and tequilas versus OXXO supplied.
I would never denigrate someone that has such an interest whether I share it or not.
I think if "hairshirts" left in the closet, we might get more useful info and less cynicism.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

Hound Dog said:


> Champagne is a sparkling wine made from grapes grown in the Champagne Region of France. Champaign/Urbana is an urban zone in Illinois in which the University of Illinois is located. Nobody who has as of yet responded to you on the question of just what mezcal is has any idea of what they are talking about but that´s OK since the question you have posed presupposes that you are inclined to drink the aforementioned rotgut someone calls "mezcal" and will pour into the "mezcal" tank in your RV.
> 
> Nothing personal but please don´t come here looking for information on where to find either fine mezcal or fine tequila. That´s like looking for good wine in a jug of Carlo Rossi you bought in a 7/11 in Skokie and left in your pickup in the blazing Texas sun for three days.


You seem to indicate that a person should not talk about "fine tequila" in the same breath that you talk about mezcal. (Both equal to Carlo Rossi wine.) 

I find that extremely surprising. Although I have never tried mezcal I have tried many "fine" tequilas. Whereas I am sure that there are tequilas that are somewhat like auto fuel there are also "fine" ones. I have done many blind tastings, along with my friends, even comparing them to fine cognacs in blind tastings.

I enjoy a good cognac such as Remy Martin XO which in Canada retails for $230 per bottle. (One good reason to be an expat somewhere else.) In a blind taste test the vast majority of my friends preferred a Don Julio Anejo tequila over the Remy Martin XO cognac (and it wouldn't matter if you substituted Hennesy XO for the Remy Martin - the outcome would be the same.)

"Fine tequilas" are internationally recognized as comparable to fine cognacs and can be sipped the same way. I enjoy mine in a crystal cognac goblet. You could also try the Don Julio 1942. (One step up but in my opinion worth it.) If you think that either of these two tequilas are on a par with Carlo Rossi wine then your taste buds must be different than most.

You can get the Don Julio Anejo in Ajijic and many Mexicans view it as "one" of the premier tequilas.


----------



## oaxacakate (May 8, 2011)

Yes - contact Douglas French - 


He is the owner of Scorpion Mezcal and San Felipe Campground and Apartment rentals in Oaxaca. San Felipe Campground. 

As we are new posters, we are not allowed to post the link here but you can google San Felipe Campground and you will find it. From there you can get his his phone numbers, email etc.

Tell him Kate & Del sent you! Have a great trip here.


----------



## redman2 (Sep 25, 2011)

*I found his web site..................*



oaxacakate said:


> Yes - contact Douglas French -
> 
> 
> He is the owner of Scorpion Mezcal and San Felipe Campground and Apartment rentals in Oaxaca. San Felipe Campground.
> ...


I found his web site, now just to get out to where he is located outside of Oaxaca, I hope there will be more people to check out.
Thanks for the information and your help.

Tell him Kate & Del sent you! Have a great trip here.[/quote] > sure thing!


----------



## redman2 (Sep 25, 2011)

*One in every Forum....................*



conklinwh said:


> Hopefully what didn't come through in Dogs earlier post is the dreaded wine snob.
> I have some very good friends that are into mezcal and tequila about as much as others are into single malt scotches. Not really my thing but I can really taste the difference of sipping "good" mezcals and tequilas versus OXXO supplied.
> I would never denigrate someone that has such an interest whether I share it or not.
> I think if "hairshirts" left in the closet, we might get more useful info and less cynicism.


Anytime one deals with a large group of "hidden'' people on a forum there is bound to be 'One in every forum' - all we can do is hope the Old Hound dog has a good life.
conklinwh, thanks for you help.


----------



## oaxacakate (May 8, 2011)

*Easy -*



redman2 said:


> I found his web site, now just to get out to where he is located outside of Oaxaca, I hope there will be more people to check out.
> Thanks for the information and your help.
> 
> Tell him Kate & Del sent you! Have a great trip here.


 > sure thing![/QUOTE]

It is a $7 taxi ride from the Zocalo. Or any bus that goes to San Felipe del Agua will take you to his gate.

Are you flying in? We might have some inexpensive tips on getting in to town from the airport ...


----------



## redman2 (Sep 25, 2011)

*Taking the bus from Mex City................*



oaxacakate said:


> > sure thing!


It is a $7 taxi ride from the Zocalo. Or any bus that goes to San Felipe del Agua will take you to his gate.

Are you flying in? We might have some inexpensive tips on getting in to town from the airport ...[/QUOTE]

I will be taking the bus from Mexico City, arriving Oct.26 before the Day of the Dead and staying in a hotel near the Zocalo - one block from the Camino Real. I wish I could stay at the Camino Real but it is a little pricy for me. I will try to celebrate my birthday on Nov.2. It has been 4 years since I was in Oaxaca City and can only hope my past hotel is still there. And to top it all off I can not remember the name of the hotel even though I have stayed there 7 different times, you have got to love how my brain works. 
Are there a lot of expats from this forum now living in Oaxaca City?


----------



## oaxacakate (May 8, 2011)

What a great birthday gift to yourself ... enjoy.


----------

